# Where to stock DNP caps?



## samrooo77 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi everyone!

Tomorrow I will buy DNP from a EU source (dont dm me or ask me for the source, I will not say it).

I will do my cycle in half-may to finish in half june, where can I stock DNP caps to not melt them with the wetness? I have a lock box in my room, in my cupboard. U think this is a good idea? Maybe I can buy silice for the wetness?


----------



## Trump (Mar 29, 2021)

In your room in your mums basement, why mess with something so dangerous when you don’t have a clue what your doing. Apart from the fact if you fuk the dosing you could kill yourself this stuff is highly flammable and you don’t have a clue how to handle it


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 29, 2021)

Sam, man, i already told you this... the way that you are going about capping these is a horrible idea.  the fact that you are now asking where you can even store them due to the "wetness" tells me that you should not be making the DNP, much less even taking it. i worry you are going to cap these horribly wrong as well as waste your effort. seriously man, you're going about DNP completely wrong


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 29, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Sam, man, i already told you this... the way that you are going about capping these is a horrible idea.  the fact that you are now asking where you can even store them due to the "wetness" tells me that you should not be making the DNP, much less even taking it. i worry you are going to cap these horribly wrong as well as waste your effort. seriously man, you're going about DNP completely wrong


Hi bro,

I will buy DNP caps, I will not cap DNP powder


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> In your room in your mums basement, why mess with something so dangerous when you don’t have a clue what your doing. Apart from the fact if you fuk the dosing you could kill yourself this stuff is highly flammable and you don’t have a clue how to handle it



ik how to handle it, just I do some changements in my room and my old DNP box was in a little cupboard, but now I cant so I am a little lost, I dont want to kill my caps, I just want to know if a lock box is a good idea, and silice is just in case


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I will buy DNP caps, I will not cap DNP powder
> 
> ...



if they are capped properly, then you shouldn’t be worried about moisture.... 

unless you have kids around, you really don’t need a special place to store them. I keep mine in a plastic solo cup


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 30, 2021)

His roof must leak :^ /


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> if they are capped properly, then you shouldn’t be worried about moisture....
> 
> unless you have kids around, you really don’t need a special place to store them. I keep mine in a plastic solo cup



Okay, if I put silice in a plastic box with dnp to be sure that they will not take wetness, just to reassure me, it is a good idea?


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 30, 2021)

Samrooski, its called silica...we are all so confused with your posts bro. Yeah it won't hurt a thing, go for it!


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 30, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Samrooski, its called silica...we are all so confused with your posts bro. Yeah it won't hurt a thing, go for it!



Hi! Oh sorry silica okay I will remember, sorry ahah I know my post is a little weird with no sense, okay I will buy it, anyway, I dont see bad side to buy silica for DNP


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 30, 2021)

(just.. how to remove fcking mime in my profil picture?)


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> (just.. how to remove fcking mime in my profil picture?)



It’s a clown. A French clown!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 30, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Samrooski, its called silica...we are all so confused with your posts bro. Yeah it won't hurt a thing, go for it!





thank you, i was literally what the fauk is silice

but Sam...if the caps are made properly, you dont need anything. if they are wet at all, the silica aint going to help bc the moisture is in the cap. it wont hurt, but its not likely going ot help. if you were leaving the DNP for months and months, it would help for any humidity but if its just a single run of caps, you're fine. unless you have a moisture issue in your home - but thats something else


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> thank you, i was literally what the fauk is silice
> 
> but Sam...if the caps are made properly, you dont need anything. if they are wet at all, the silica aint going to help bc the moisture is in the cap. it wont hurt, but its not likely going ot help. if you were leaving the DNP for months and months, it would help for any humidity but if its just a single run of caps, you're fine. unless you have a moisture issue in your home - but thats something else



Yes but how to know if DNP has been dried correctly?
I just want to be sure that my DNP caps will not take wetness so.. I will buy silica even if it is useless


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> It’s a clown. A French clown!



yes ahah and he is very ugly...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> yes ahah and he is very ugly...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


 If your not the one making them then dont worry. Everyone is posting the same thing. 



> "If its a normal amount then you dont have to worry"


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Yes but how to know if DNP has been dried correctly?
> I just want to be sure that my DNP caps will not take wetness so.. I will buy silica even if it is useless
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



if you trust your source, then they should be dry. You’ll know by the time you get them.


----------

